# Should i eat before or after training?



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

I currently eat my evening meal before i head to the gym.

Is this correct or does it not matter wether i eat before or after it? As i work 12 hours a day by the time it comes to the gym i need my evening meal before training?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ideally: eat 1 hour before, shake post, eat again 1 hour after.


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Thats great. I usually eat about 45 mins before. Have a shake strait after, n could i just eat something smaller again like eggs n toast 1 hour later?


----------



## Liam1466868025 (Dec 22, 2011)

Callandoc said:


> Thats great. I usually eat about 45 mins before. Have a shake strait after, n could i just eat something smaller again like eggs n toast 1 hour later?


Dependant on your goals and also what is in your post workout shake I would still recommend eating a relatively high calorie meal post workout. Irrespective of the time of evening, your body is still primed for growth, protein synthesis is still elevated so a protein rich meal high in complex carbs is still going to be essential for recovery and growth.

Liam


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

For me its 50 gr oats and a shake and hour before training and 50 gr cocopop roks and a shake immediatly post workout.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

milky said:


> For me its 50 gr oats and a shake and hour before training and *50 gr cocopop roks* and a shake immediatly post workout.


Can tell you're with PScarb!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dorsey said:


> Can tell you're with PScarb!! :biggrin1:


Its one of the reasons l stayed with him :lol:


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I used to worry about this and follow a regime of taking pre and post workout stuff, various shakes/carbs etc and find I actually do best without having to worry about having x grams of simple carbs within x minutes of working out. I just space my meals out across the day, get the right total nutrients in and simply get my fruit in just after training. I'm gaining muscle, and because my day and training times can vary I don't have the oh can't train/eat yet I've got to get the timing right. I just get on with it and have seen no difference in performance whether I eat right away, am training 3 hours after my last meal(sipping BCAAs helps a lot) but can't get another one in because I have to fit my training in right now. Works for me.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think you eat when you're hungry. There is no definite right and wrong here, what works for one may not work for another.

I always prefer to train when I'm not hungry, training on an empty stomach would make me rush through my session so I could eat sooner.


----------



## Callandoc (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah thats true.

Think il continue to eat before i train.

Thanks everyone for your comments. Hope allthe advise will help me.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

for me its oats casein 1 hour befoe i train got to be complex,need slow release throughout my workout,got to be fast release after my workout so is whey protein maltodextrin soon as im done...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 4882


Training in an hour, 100g cold oats and Pro-6 for me


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Really Dorsey? No flavour either?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BJ said:


> Really Dorsey? No flavour either?


no moaning BJ, come on some people like bland


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I have 75g Oats (cooked) with Fish & Udo's approx 1.5-2 hrs before training, then half hour before I train I have pre-WO of some sort.

As soon as I've finished training I have 50g Whey isolate, then about 1 hour after that I have either Sweet potato or Butternut Squash with Turkey


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ said:


> Really Dorsey? No flavour either?


Choc Pro-6 mixed in mate. They were cooked in the morn but cold by the time I ate them 8 hrs later obviously.


----------

